# Dust collection port



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Quick question guys, my delta 50-850 dust collector motor has a 2 - 4" port adapter on the motor housing. I'm really close to ordering a super dust deputy to install on it so I need a 6 inch port for my blower housing. Anyone know if there's one made, or do I just need to fab one up myself??


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Both Woodcraft and Rockler have a variety of dust collecting adapters/converters including 6" to 4" listed in their catalogs. Look at them on line. Be safe.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone's found the port for the motor. I'm aware they sell all kinds of adapters.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

If I remember correctly when I removed the 2 4" adapter from my old 50-850A there was a 6" port under it.


----------



## Paul_R (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's a setup with 6" piping directly to the DC

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?171159-Seeking-info-on-Hot-Rodding-my-Delta-50-850-DC


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Marv said:


> If I remember correctly when I removed the 2 4" adapter from my old 50-850A there was a 6" port under it.



I'll have to give that a look.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

That is the way my Grizzly is.

Don


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Marv said:


> If I remember correctly when I removed the 2 4" adapter from my old 50-850A there was a 6" port under it.


That's how my grizzly is.

Mark


----------

